# PICS of my Altima w/ SE-R Bumper Conversion



## T Rooke 23 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey guys, been a long time since I posted here. I've been on nissanclub and completely forgot about these forums. But I happened to remember the site and I wanted to stop by. Here are some new pics of my car. I have added quite a few upgrades/mods since the last time I posted. Which I believe was when I was completely stock... EVERYTHING.

So here are the daytime pics...


----------



## T Rooke 23 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are some more pics of my Altima at night...


----------



## 94finderXE (Dec 9, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## T Rooke 23 (Nov 6, 2005)

And last but not least... a couple photoshops... Keep in mind I'm an amateur I've been doing this for a week or so... and I'm only 17. So don't bash my work too bad now! Hokay... so here's da pics.


----------



## 94finderXE (Dec 9, 2006)

that 3rd picture where your car morphs into a rainbow is sweet


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Stunning! Looks so sexy! Wish we got those in Denmark. Damn!


----------



## T Rooke 23 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks KimJ


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

That Altima looks very sharp; nice mods especially the rims!!!


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

garbage........................................







Im just kidding, nice car man


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

looks dope...planning to convert to se-r tails???


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I love it dude, it looks awsome!! I like it especially at night, looks very sleek. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Very clean. i like the HIDs


----------

